# When you feed Chicken 1/4's?



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

We are new to this raw diet and our little 4 month old girl is loving it! She is on chicken only for about 4 more days. Then we will add another protein source for one week and then a third and so on. She seems to be doing great on the diet and she loves meal time! 

My question is about chicken 1/4s. For most of her chicken meals she has been getting wings for her RMB and breast for her MM. She gets OM (liver) about twice a week right now increasing in a few days. Her poop seems good and firm maybe a little to firm but we will adjust the % of RMB a little. I would like to start feeding 1/4s more due to price, and how much cheaper they are then wings. They seem like they have alot of meat on them compared to a wing so should I just feed the 1/4 and thats it counting as both her RMB and MM? Do I need to add more RMB or MM to complete that meal? Right now she eats 28oz of raw a day. Her meals are 12oz twice daily (am and pm) and a 4oz snack for lunch. The quaters I have are abou 12 oz can I just feed one 1/4 for breakfast or would I be best to cut it up and add more RMB or MM? Thanks in advance you Raw feeders have been so helpful!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Some dogs can handle just chicken quarters as a full meal as it will have the right amount of bone:meat. Others, need a little bit of MM added. You will just have to watch the poop and adjust accordingly. You might try a couple of oz of MM (maybe 2-3) along with the quarter and see how that goes. 

Also - I've seen quarters that are really big and meaty (over a pound) and others that are barely 3/4 of a pound so that will play a part in it too.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Wings are VERY boney. The ideal RMB would have around 20% of it's total weight being the bone.

Leg quarters are very close to that so they make an ideal RMB (and they ARE cheaper  ).


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

My raw feeding is mostly chicken backs in the morning (which usually has some organ meat) and leg quarters in the evening. When they are on sale, I feed pork spare ribs. I sometimes buy hamburger but it's hard to find it any cheaper than $1.40/lb. Chickens backs are .24/lb. and quarters range from .49 to .55/lb. When feeding 3 adult dogs, I can afford chicken. I also supplement with salmon oil since I do not fed raw fish.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Wings are VERY boney. The ideal RMB would have around 20% of it's total weight being the bone.
> 
> Leg quarters are very close to that so they make an ideal RMB (and they ARE cheaper  ).


 
So if I was feeding a diet that is 55%rmb and 45%mm (we have not added a steady diet of OM yet), I would count the chicken quater as my 55%rmb and add 45% more MM? Is that correct?

Just because im kinda (maybe alot) stupid lets say she is getting 2 14oz meals a day........They would be 7.7 oz of chicken 1/4 and 6.3 oz of whatever my MM would be? Is this correct?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've fed Chicken Quarters as a full meal before, as long as they're big enough to be the pups full meal weight.


----------



## ashoksopanam (Mar 9, 2010)

what are the meals priscribed gsd 3 month old puppy


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

i order chicken necks and backs for about $0.84 / lb. Now that's cheap. turkey liver $0.99 / lb yougurt and green beans, adding sardines and a little tuna. a fish oil capsule and walmart dogie vitamins with brewers yeast in them. gonna start adding young checkens from wal-mart for $0.98/lb i basically find anything i can for less than a dollar per lb. but no processed meats. looking for some meat plants so i can try picking over their barrells at a cheap price per lb. or mabyee they'll save me some stuff. I'd love to get some pork fat and hearts. as well as any beef i can find and other similar stuff for cheap.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I wouldn't get too hung up on the %'s - a chicken quarter weighs approximately 1 pound. If I am feeding a 100 pound dog, then I would feed 2 to 3 pounds of food per day or 2 to 3 leg quarters. Chicken backs are cheap and often have organs intact - kidneys. See how the dog's weight responds - too skinny, feed more, too fat cut back. Throw some organs in 2 to 3 times a week - chicken liver is cheap.  Buy beef liver (when it is on sale) and cut it into 1 inch cubes and freeze them in 1 week servings. If you feed too much organ meat - you'll know it and your dog will let you know (runny poo).

Let poop be your guide! Dog straining to go - too many bones; stools loose - need more bones.

lastly, buy Tom Longsdale's "Raw Meaty Bones" and read it. Don't over complicate things.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

golfbum said:


> So if I was feeding a diet that is 55%rmb and 45%mm (we have not added a steady diet of OM yet), I would count the chicken quater as my 55%rmb and add 45% more MM? Is that correct?
> 
> Just because im kinda (maybe alot) stupid lets say she is getting 2 14oz meals a day........They would be 7.7 oz of chicken 1/4 and 6.3 oz of whatever my MM would be? Is this correct?


Yes, that's right.


----------

